# Trigger work



## Kill'em Dead (Jul 21, 2009)

anyone know anybody that does it, the trigger on my ruger is to stiff and would like it reduced a couple lbs.


----------



## tonyd (Jun 6, 2011)

what model ruger?


----------



## Kill'em Dead (Jul 21, 2009)

M77 Mark II, synthetic-stainless


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Do It Yourself*

I have a M77 MKII Compact. I did the trigger myself and it now is down to 2lbs 5ozs. They are super easy to do. Take it apart and take a look at it while "firing" it. There are only two mating surfaces to polish. I did this with my Dremmel Tool and some polishing compound from Home Depot(or Lowe's). Either the white or the brownish red will work just fine. You can also use FLINTZ.

If you do it yourself it is very important to go slowly. Your objective is not to take away any material but to polish what is there to a chrome like shine. Do not change any angles. NEVER let a file or sandpaper near any firearm.

There are several aftermarket triggers that you can buy also. GOOGLE is your friend. Start with Brownell's and Midway USA. Good luck. --- SAWMAN


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

*trigger*

if u dont want to do it yourself, i would take it to rick at lock and gun. he jst did a trigger job on a friend of mines m77 mark II. he also just did one on one of my model 70`s. picking it up tomorrow. he is a very nice guy.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Triggers jobs are an easy to moderate DIY job. It just mostly involves stoning and polishing the sear surfaces.


----------



## Kill'em Dead (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks for the info, i just dont really want to mess anything up so i will prolly take it to sombody that actually knows what there doing


----------



## Happy Days (Aug 6, 2011)

I had the same problem with my 308. I had about a 6.5 pound pull. I had a Timney trigger and I now have to get adjusted to the light trigger. I will shoot better after I get adjusted.


----------

